# Steam Spiele doppelt



## Dee7734 (5. April 2014)

Hey, 

habe knapp 200 Spiele + Indi Spiele bei Steam aktiviert.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem . Spiele die ich damals beim Release gekauft habe, beinhalten keinerlei DLCs. Habe nun bspw bei Batman Arkham City die GotY nachgekauft, da diese günstiger war als die DLCs einzeln. Das gleiche wollte ich nun bei Tomb Raider machen aber andersrum finde ich es schwachsinn, 2 identische Spiele (einmal mit und einmal ohne Zusatzinhalte in meiner Liste zu haben) . 

Ist es also irgendwie möglich nur die DLCs (Bonusinhalte) zu aktivieren und das Hauptspiel zu verschenken, da verkauf ja nicht möglich ist auch wenn der Aprilscherz mich kurzzeitig erfreute?


----------



## Thallassa (5. April 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Cinnayum (5. April 2014)

Wenn du die Bundles in den Warenkorb legst, heult Steam eh rum, dass du manches davon schon hast, und bricht den Kauf ab.

Zusammen mit dem furchtbar trägen Shop ist das ne einzige Katastrophe...

Wenn du einen GOTY Code aktivierst, wird die Hauptspiellizenz meines Wissen "aufgefressen" und ist fort. Versuchs mal bei nem billigen Spiel oder schreib den Support an.


----------



## Stueppi (5. April 2014)

Soweit ich weis kann man Spiele nicht doppelt in der Liste haben, bei mir wurde in nem Spielebundle damals auch 2 Spiele nicht in der List hinzugefügt weil ich die schon hatte. Da waren allerdings bei beiden keine DLC's bei.


----------



## Erok (5. April 2014)

Also weiter verkaufen kannst Du den Key des Hauptspiels nicht.

Mir erging es mal so, daß ich das Hauptspiel schon besessen habe, und mir dann die GOTY kaufte, und den Key aktivierte. Es wurden so gesehen nur die DLC`s dem Hauptspiel was ich schon besessen habe hinzu gefügt, und mehr nicht.

Aber so gesehen erleidest Du ja auch keinen finanziellen Verlust, da die GOTY günstiger war, als die DLC`s einzeln zu kaufen 

Wäre jedoch für die Zukunft wünschenswert, wenn Steam das erkennen könnte, und einem das Hauptspiel, bzw die Teile eines Games die man bereits besitzt, in den eigenen Geschenke-Korb wirft, so dass man diese weiter "verschenken" kann 

Das ist aber wohl eher Wunschdenken als es je Realität wird 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. April 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis kann man Spiele nicht doppelt in der Liste haben, bei mir wurde in nem Spielebundle damals auch 2 Spiele nicht in der List hinzugefügt weil ich die schon hatte. Da waren allerdings bei beiden keine DLC's bei.


 
Du hast sie ja nicht doppelt.
Einmal normal und einmal Goty. 

Dieses Feature habe ich auch bei :
Batman - AA + AC
Sacred 2
UFO: Afterlight
Comapny of Heroes

wobei nicht mal alle Spiele DLCs haben


----------



## Dee7734 (5. April 2014)

Ja also bei mir sieht das dann folgendermaßen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Batman AC zum Beispiel. Find das etwas dämlich wenn dort 2x die Gleichen Spiele auftauchen  

Schade, aber schonmal Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## JPW (5. April 2014)

Du könntest mit dem Support in Verbindung treten und die normale Version von deinem Account löschen lassen, dann verfällt sie aber einfach nur. 

Ansonsten musst du leider damit leben


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2014)

Tomb Raider hat nur MP DLCs bekommen, wenn du dich für den MP also nicht interessierst ist das verschwendetes Geld.


----------



## Dee7734 (7. April 2014)

Echt nur MP DLCs? .. Ok den Online Modus fand ich eh solala .. Danke für den Hinweis und die Aufklärung bzgl. d. Steamkontenverwaltung. Kann wegen meiner dicht. Danke


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. April 2014)

Grade bei Batman könnte es aber auch daran liegen, dass hier GFWL bei Arkham City entfernt wurde.
Das gleiche habe ich auch, aber dabei habe ich die GOTY-Edition geschenkt bekommen, da GFWL rausgepatcht wurde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shona (10. April 2014)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Grade bei Batman könnte es aber auch daran liegen, dass hier GFWL bei Arkham City entfernt wurde.
> Das gleiche habe ich auch, aber dabei habe ich die GOTY-Edition geschenkt bekommen, da GFWL rausgepatcht wurde.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hat mit gfwl nichts zu tun da es das spiel schon vorher auf steam gab. 

es ist auch ganz einfach die goty versionen haben die normale versionen ersetzt mit einer anderen steamid und somit hat man das spiel doppelt wenn man die goty nachkauft. 

es ist auch nicht möglich die dlcs zu verschieben. das einzige was man machen kann ist das was schon gesagt wurde undzwar den steam support anschreiben und das normale spiel löschen lassen.


----------



## marvinj (10. April 2014)

Erok schrieb:


> Wäre jedoch für die Zukunft wünschenswert, wenn Steam das erkennen könnte, und einem das Hauptspiel, bzw die Teile eines Games die man bereits besitzt, in den eigenen Geschenke-Korb wirft, so dass man diese weiter "verschenken" kann
> 
> Das ist aber wohl eher Wunschdenken als es je Realität wird


 Wäre echt wünschenswert. Aber soweit denkt keiner, bzw. warum sollte man es ändern? Läuft doch mit dem aktuellen Konzept für die super


----------



## turbosnake (16. April 2014)

Erok schrieb:


> Wäre jedoch für die Zukunft wünschenswert, wenn Steam das erkennen könnte, und einem das Hauptspiel, bzw die Teile eines Games die man bereits besitzt, in den eigenen Geschenke-Korb wirft, so dass man diese weiter "verschenken" kann
> 
> Das ist aber wohl eher Wunschdenken als es je Realität wird


Das tut Steam schon und ob es dann im Inventar landet ist eine Sache des Entwicklers bzw. Publisher.


----------



## Dee7734 (10. Juni 2014)

Ok, habe jetzt einfach nicht installierte Spiele ausgeblendet. Sollen Sie da verbleiben.

Nun Gut, auch wenns nicht ganz zum Thema passt, kann ich eigentlich meine installierten Steam Spiele 1,41TB komplett verschieben?


----------



## addicTix (15. Juni 2014)

Dee7734 schrieb:


> Ok, habe jetzt einfach nicht installierte Spiele ausgeblendet. Sollen Sie da verbleiben.
> 
> Nun Gut, auch wenns nicht ganz zum Thema passt, kann ich eigentlich meine installierten Steam Spiele 1,41TB komplett verschieben?


 
Du kannst in Steam ein backup deiner Games machen. 
Einfach im Steam Fenster oben links auf "Steam" klicken und dann auf "Backup and restore games" ( das dritte von unten )


----------



## Shona (16. Juni 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Einfach im Steam Fenster oben links auf "Steam" klicken und dann auf "Backup and restore games" ( das dritte von unten )


Das funktioniert in 1/1000 Fällen mal^^

Wenn er Steam komplett verschieben will (was ich empfehlen würde), dann soll er einfach den kompletten Steam ordner kopieren und da hin kopieren wo er ihn haben will. Danach starten und ggf. Spiele auf fehler überprüfen da dadurch manchmal fehler entstehen. Hab das schon 2x gemacht und hat immer funktioniert, bis auf ein paar Spiele gingen auch alle noch


----------



## Dee7734 (10. Juli 2014)

Danke hat wunderbar geklappt, musste danach nur die neue Platte den Pfad k: zuweisen und die alte Partition einen anderen Buchstaben zuweisen


----------

